# What file types will tivo desktop handle?



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

What file types will tivo desktop handle?

Thank you


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

slimjim867 said:


> What file types will tivo desktop handle?
> 
> Thank you


That's quite a generic question. For what purpose? Video, music, photos??


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

Da Goon said:


> That's quite a generic question. For what purpose? Video, music, photos??


Uh, sorry about that!
video files please.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

In my limited experience with TD only straight .mpg files work. PyTivo works with almost any video format and I've found using it for transfers is not only faster but more reliable.


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you very much.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

TD itself will transfer .mpg and .tivo files. The MPGs need formatted to a specific size and audio code. Other resolutions and codecs require converted, or a live convertor.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

If you buy the plus version you can transfer:

Windows Media Video (.wmv)
QuickTime Movie (.mov)
MPEG-4/H.264 (.mp4,.m4v,.mp4v)
MPEG-2 (.mpg,.mpeg,.mpe,.mp2,.mp2v,.mpv2)
DivX and Xvid (.avi, .divx)


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

JWThiers said:


> If you buy the plus version you can transfer:
> 
> Windows Media Video (.wmv)
> QuickTime Movie (.mov)
> ...


Tried TD.
It occasionally crashed and did not transfer content to the PC. In my experience,PyTivo is more stable and goes both ways.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

slimjim867 said:


> Tried TD.
> It occasionally crashed and did not transfer content to the PC. In my experience,PyTivo is more stable and goes both ways.


Then why ask:


> slimjim867
> What file types will tivo desktop handle
> 
> Thank you


You just wasted my time in finding the answer to your question
You ask what file types it transfers then when you get the answer complain it crashes and doesn't transfer content to your PC and you use a different program. If you use a different program why ask?


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

JWThiers said:


> Then why ask:
> 
> You just wasted my time in finding the answer to your question
> You ask what file types it transfers then when you get the answer complain it crashes and doesn't transfer content to your PC and you use a different program. If you use a different program why ask?


Because The two programs transfer the same types of files and I figured that many people would not be familiar with both programs. I just added the comments about TD because there is a better program out there and figure I might as well mention it. Sorry If you feel that I wasted your time. You always this pissy or you having a bad day?
But..thank you very much for the info.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

slimjim867 said:


> Because The two programs transfer the same types of files and I figured that many people would not be familiar with both programs. I just added the comments about TD because there is a better program out there and figure I might as well mention it. Sorry If you feel that I wasted your time. You always this pissy or you having a bad day?
> But..thank you very much for the info.


Nope, usually not pissy at all, check my posts, I try to be helpful and generally courteous. My experience with TD is different than yours it has worked as advertised, although slower than I am used to (had a hacked DTivo for a while and other means are faster), because of encryption. And hasn't crashed yet. I have only been using TD for about a month or so but so far am not disappointed, by its stability, files supported, ease of installation, or ease of use. picked up on how to use it almost instantly. Glad you like PyTivo, I may have to give it a shot. But if you want to be a fan boy of one product or another thats your busines, start a thread "PyTivo is a good alternative to TD" Not what files does this support when you clearly know the answer before you post. When some posts an answer to a question about a specific piece of software the last thing they expect from the person that asked the question that software really isn't any good I use ... Someone else might chime in that this software is better than that and might be a better method but the OP??? thats just rude IMHO, hence my "Pissy" reply


----------

